# Tropical Frogs



## orionmystery (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful Cinnamon Frog (Nyctixalus pictus). We found for of them in one night. Selangor, Malaysia. 



Nyctixalus pictus IMG_7040 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


I was checking this big tree for gecko when I spotted this photogenic Spiny Wart Frog (Theloderma horridum - ID credit: Steven Wong ) some 6 ft above the ground. Selangor, Malaysia.



Theloderma horridum IMG_7052 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Theloderma horridum IMG_6963 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Cute little Malayan Horned Frog (Megophrys nasuta). My second M. nasuta. Only 1" from snout to vent, as opposed to the first one which was 5" SVL! Selangor, Malaysia. 
There is a bonus dipteran captured in this scene. 



Megophrys nasuta IMG_6884 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Megophrys nasuta IMG_6898 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Male Rhinoceros Frog (Limnonectes plicatellus). Selangor, Malaysia.



Rhinoceros Frog IMG_6869 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


I like log climbing. It's very very challenging! Red-sided Sticky Frog (Kalophrynus pleurostigma). Night herping, Selangor, Malaysia.



Kalophrynus pleurostigma IMG_6811 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More tropical herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 16, 2014)

Thank you for sharing all these images, not just in this thread, but everything you've posted!


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow! These are such neat creatures. Thanks for sharing them! Well done.


----------



## BillM (Feb 16, 2014)

Great shots !!!!  You using a macro lens ?


----------



## LarryLomona (Feb 16, 2014)

Interesting photo,s 4 & 5 are my favorites.


----------

